# old time help



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

anybody try new mags in MT chassis? i have some but, the gear plate will not fit back on so that the gears turn. any suggestions


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

what type of magnets?


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

my bad, they are poly mags. black with one + and the other -. they fit in the slots but the gear plate will not fit enough to turn the gears freely. they will turn the wreels but when you run the car it will just stop and rev without the wheels turn


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

those are nacho-car magnets. they sound a little too tall. sand them down a little on end of each magnet until they fit properly or cut the strap in the bottom of the chassis and push them through a little bit. use very light touches and test fit if sanding the magnets. you might also have to sand the inside diameter of each magnet and/or the shoulder to allow it to fit well in the chassis. careful sanding and test fitting will come up with the proper adjustment.


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

thanks....being careful, not to sand too much? using the wrong paper? I guess the questions is...how hard is it to sand the top of the magnet? when I stick them in, they fit snug and are flush with the chassis so I would think only a little off the top would do. fyi I had a bsrt mag and it fit and ran the car right away


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

and since these are very strong Polymer magnets( cobalt rare earth suspended in plastic ) you need to use a better armature than stock. a 6 OHM or less armature. a mean green or custom wound armature works best with Nacho-car Polymer magnets. you might get away with a red tip green wire armature or a blue tip green wire armature.
you said it was a MagnaTraction chassis. 
three gear or four gear?


----------



## gobucks1a (Mar 5, 2011)

they are mt 3 gear lighted chassis'. what about 400 grit for the sanding. also, would you put the sanded part facing up or the track


----------

